# Trust your Buddy?



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2006)

Two long time buddies were sitting around talking and drinking beer one afternoon. . . After a while the first fellow says to the second, "If I was to sneak over to your trailer Saturday and make love to your wife while you, was off huntin', and she got pregnant and had a baby, would that make us kin?"

The second fellow crooked his head sideways for a minute, scratched his head, and squinted his eyes thinking real hard about the question.

Finally, he says, "Well, I don't know about that makin' us kin, but it sure would make us even."


----------



## tommy c (Jul 22, 2006)

Another good one Earl  :lol:


----------

